# Quick Question



## MedTechStudent (7 Apr 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30398236&id=1151433715#/photo.php?pid=30398285&id=1151433715

What's the deal with the Army Cadets wearing the Medical Service Cap Badge?

I don't even get mine till I'm done at the J.I so needless to say, just a tad curious.  

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2009)

Yes, I was curious about that myself.  What kind of qualification do they hold?  First Aid?  :


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Apr 2009)

I'm just jealous is all


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2009)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I'm just jealous is all



I'm not.  I don't think they should be wearing it at all.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Apr 2009)

They get to wear the cap badge of their affiliated unit, just like alot of other cadet corps.


----------



## gwp (7 Apr 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> They get to wear the cap badge of their affiliated unit, just like alot of other cadet corps.


In accordance with CATO 46-01
http://www.cadets.net/_docs/cato-oaic/4601_b.pdf

AUTHORIZED AFFILIATED UNIT DRESS

40. Army Cadets Corps may, but are not mandated to, wear items of their affiliated unit dress. They can, provided that:

a. the CO of the affiliated unit authorizes the items for use; and

b. these items, with the exception of the beret, are procured at no cost to the public.

41. Authorized items are:
a. beret, black, maroon, or scarlet (can be acquired at public expense through Logistics);
b. Glengarry;
c. Balmoral;
d. Forage Cap;
e. Blue Irish bonnet; and
f. affiliated unit badges and accoutrements including regimental buttons, scarves, sashes, hat badges, shoulder sleeve unit identifiers and lanyards.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Apr 2009)

Well, there you go.


----------



## MedTechStudent (7 Apr 2009)

Indeed.  Thanks CDN/ gwp.

Ah well, time to go sleep away my distain...


----------



## rwgill (8 Apr 2009)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30398236&id=1151433715#/photo.php?pid=30398285&id=1151433715
> 
> What's the deal with the Army Cadets wearing the Medical Service Cap Badge?
> 
> ...



That's 2804 Casselman, affiliated to 28 FD Amb.  I know them well

Everyone already answered your question and they are correct.

Upon enrollment however, 2804's cadets are issued the  RCAC cap badge.  They receive the CFMS badge halfway through the first training year.


----------



## CadetMez (16 May 2009)

That answers alot of questions that i was going to ask, thanks gwp.


----------

